# electric CRAFTSMAN tractor



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

well after reading some posts on the suject I decided to do my own electric lawn tractor as a teaching tool for my toyota truck build . I will be posting some pics of the tear down tomorrow I will be getting most of the parts from ebay. since I will be using a 48 volt system all the high voltage parts will be coming off of a golf cart . well thats all for now.


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

Although I'd convert my car tomorrow if I could afford it, I can't touch my tractor. I'd convert my tractor, but I really love my tractor. The engine never gives me a lick of trouble, and maintenance on it is less effort than it would be for a couple of lead-acid batteries. I just can't bring myself to tear into a machine that works so perfectly and gives me so much joy.

Does that make me evil?


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Aug 15, 2008)

yes.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Shanex-2 said:


> well after reading some posts on the suject I decided to do my own electric lawn tractor as a teaching tool for my toyota truck build . I will be posting some pics of the tear down tomorrow I will be getting most of the parts from ebay. since I will be using a 48 volt system all the high voltage parts will be coming off of a golf cart . well thats all for now.


Hi Shanex,

Here's a photo of my old eTractor, a Craftsman, probably 25 years old. I converted it about 12 years ago. Bought the hulk for $25, no engine or deck, but decent tires and seat. An old floor scrubber motor (6.6 inch, compound), a 225 amp Curtis and 4 batteries. Has worked great for hauling trailer around the homestead. Just a belt drive. Tried a number of ratios until I got what I liked. Now about 10 mph in 2nd and 20 in 3rd. No need for clutch. No need to shift on the fly. Can pop a wheelie if I fool the Curtis ramp up. Use it a lot. Needs new batteries now.

Fun project.

major


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks for the posts . I can understand some not wanting to take appart a perfectly good working lawn tractor but this has been a test mule for me anyway I do not intend to make it to were it cant be changed back if needbe . SO here are some pics thus far


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

and some more


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

and some more enjoy


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

well it has been awhile since my last post and right now I need to replace the rear tires because of dryrot and letting it set with flat tires too long .
I figure for know I will try putting that black tire sealant sement and trying to inflate to seal the leaks hopefuly they will hold . If not it will cost over 100$ to replace the tires. well thats all for now


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

well the tire cement didn't work so I will have to buy new rear tires. also I am wondering if I should run a single main motor or a motor for the blades and a motor for the drive system.
Any input from you guys would be great.


----------



## jcdillin (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm really glad to see someone else doing this, i've been trying to source a motor for mine but I have the same extract tractor maybe just a few years older.

I'm trying to retain the mowing function on mine but I don't know how well that will work.

What type and HP motor were you planning to go with?


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

well the traction motor will be in the area of 800 to 1000 watts since I will be useing the transmission I wont need a huge amount of power. The mower deck on the other hand will need something more powerfull such as a golfcart motor or maybe two smaller motors one for each blade . It will depend on what I come across and price.


----------



## siamsa (Feb 10, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

not as of yet money is tight right know and bills take priority.


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

well a few months have gone by and no progress has been made however I saw a controller configuration that I want to try( lo buck high amp controller) and this may be the perfect project for it. If anything it will get me back on track with getting this thing together.


----------

